

Getting rejected from a startup incubator - msencenb
http://mattsencenbaugh.tumblr.com/post/11982490057/so-you-didnt-get-into-a-startup-incubator

======
chris_usable
The majority of entrepreneurs I meet failed many times before their success.
Having the tenacity (or stubbornness...) not to give up is a key personality
trait.

